# Help with broken drill



## serill (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a drill that I was using fine for many years until now. The problem is that the mouth of the drill won't close so I obviously put a drill bit in because it won't stay in. Whenever I try to close it, it makes this weird noise but won't budge. It will rotate but the end will not close around the drill bit. Can anyone tell me what to do??


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

If it's an expensive drill worth repairing, replace the chuck if you can find a replacement for it.

There's usually a screw in the chuck that you remove. Depending on the model, sometimes the chuck will slide out but usually you have to unscrew them using an large allen wrench. You'll probably have to give the allen wrench a good wack with a hammer to break it loose.

Once removed, replace it with a new chuck.

However, if your chuck won't open or close, you might have trouble getting to the screw or unscrewing the chuck from the drill.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

serill said:


> I have a drill that I was using fine for many years until now. The problem is that the mouth of the drill won't close so I obviously put a drill bit in because it won't stay in. Whenever I try to close it, it makes this weird noise but won't budge. It will rotate but the end will not close around the drill bit. Can anyone tell me what to do??


It is possible that some debri got jammed in the chuck. I would try blowing some air with an air gun into the chuck and some light tapping. Your manual will describe what is involved with your specific chuck removal. Replacement chucks are about $25-40 at Lowes/HD. If its time for a new drill there are plenty to choose from and the price for corded drills are really nice and the cordless Lithiums drills are driving the NiCad ones down.


----------

